

Yublin: a shorthand for the 600 most common words in the English language - gnosis
http://jonaquino.blogspot.com/2007/06/yublin-shorthand-for-speed-writing.html

======
anigbrowl

      b - with
      o - not
      g - which
      j - this
      k - they
      p - were
      q - would
      x - when
      z - what
    

!lgcl

